# English Premier League and La Liga Football



## Andaluz

Okay, this is an American forum, but I can't believe there aren't many people here that aren't interested in the Beautiful Game, and it doesn't come more beautiful than that of my native country, England and my adopted country Spain. 

Here's a thread to discuss it all.

My adopted Spanish heroes of FC Barcelona thrashed out a tough 2-2 draw with the evil Real Madrid last night in the first leg of the Supercopa. Any thoughts? I thought that class eventually told. Real were organised, determined and very motivated, the opposite of how Barca began the game. Nevertheless, Barca earned the draw through the genius of Messi and despite some worrying defensive frailties, especially the nightmare performance of Mascherano.

Tonight, my beloved of 42 years, Manchester City began their first real attempt at the English Premier League with a 4-0 destruction of new boys, Swansea City. Sergio Agüero, a club record signing scored two and made one and our hopes now are high and handsome. Is there anyone out there (who knows what they are talking about) who doubts that we wil be challenging United, Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool for that first championship title in...erm... 43 years?

All matters footballistic can be brought up here, apart from anything to do with that Gridiron nonesense you call *foot*ball, but in which about 2 people ever touch the ball with their foot.


----------



## ekrem

Chelski and the Sheikhs buying up the English clubs is a distortion in fair-play. Unbelievable how much they pump into the Clubs.
Paris Saint-German was also bought by Arab investors and they've spent the most in this summer's transfer-period.

Between English and Spanish league I prefer Spanish league (more quality+more local identification as these are *real city clubs* and not some foreign investor's toys) although Barca and Real are heavily in debt. Sanchis and Fabregas were very good transfers for Barca.

But best league is German Bundesliga. German Football Federation is the richest in the world and in last years they've invested millions into youth-development. Mourinho has spotted the trend with Khedira, Özil, Sahin...
I watch some Spanish games once in a while, and this will now increase due to Arda Turan transfer to Atletico. He is best Turkish player together with Real's Sahin.
Özil isn't "counted" as Turk because he has decided to play for Germany.

If you (Spanish) want to repeat your new national-team success, you have to beat German national team in EC and WC. Last week they beat Brazil 3:1 and are absolutely dominating the EC-qualification group.

I played soccer myself in my youth.


----------



## L.K.Eder

ekrem, is süper lig still functional?

i lost track after the umpteenth match fixing scandal.

what a mess


----------



## ekrem

L.K.Eder said:


> ekrem, is süper lig still functional?
> 
> i lost track after the umpteenth match fixing scandal.
> 
> what a mess



Yes, total mess. 
But it's sign of "rule of law" finally reaching every society aspect, the involved (including high-profile Club Presidents) will likely be sent to prison.
We'll bounce back for the simple reason of demographics and every year being born more than 1 Million nappers.

We applied for EC venue 2016 which we unfortunately lost against France. Prime Minister has decided that Stadiums will be built and upgraded anyway.


----------



## Toro

My predictions for the Premiership this season;

1.  Liverpool FC
2.  ????????

...

20.  Manchester United.

YNWA!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> My predictions for the Premiership this season;
> 
> 1.  Liverpool FC
> 2.  ????????
> 
> ...
> 
> 20.  Manchester United.
> 
> YNWA!



2. will be QPR


----------



## Swagger

There's nothing "beautiful" about watching a band of glass-knee'd, grossly overpaid halfwits kicking a ball around a field with little or no action in between. It's boring beyond belief and I'd rather pay to watch my own toe nails grow than endure 90 minutes of abject tedium.

Rugby's where the real action's at. Blood, sweat and the very real threat of paralysis. Yup, I'll take that over oikball any day of the week.


----------



## ginscpy

If England is so great in soccer - how come they stunk up the World Cup the last time -and havent won the thing since 1966?


----------



## L.K.Eder

ginscpy said:


> If England is so great in soccer - how come they stunk up the World Cup the last time -and havent won the thing since 1966?




it's because they just buy french, brazilian, dutch and argentinians to play in the clubs. and they don't have a goalkeeper worth anything.

oh, and they were totally demolished by the young german team in south africa.

awesome.


----------



## Swagger

And they say that chivalry's dead, eh, L. K. Eder...


----------



## L.K.Eder

la liga fällt erst mal aus wegen is nich.

La Liga - Weekend strike still on despite talks - Yahoo! Eurosport


----------



## PeteEU

L.K.Eder said:


> la liga fällt erst mal aus wegen is nich.



Yep and it sucks.... but I do understand the players. Several clubs have not paid their players for months and something has to be done about it.


----------



## PeteEU

Andaluz said:


> My adopted Spanish heroes of FC Barcelona thrashed out a tough 2-2 draw with the evil Real Madrid last night in the first leg of the Supercopa. Any thoughts? I thought that class eventually told. Real were organised, determined and very motivated, the opposite of how Barca began the game. Nevertheless, Barca earned the draw through the genius of Messi and despite some worrying defensive frailties, especially the nightmare performance of Mascherano.



They won the title last night (late last night...) and deserved it barely. Real Madrid actually attempted to play football and played well again for 88ish minutes of the game.

But then the whole game was tainted by the assault by Marcelo on Fabregas near the end and then the attack by Murinho (Manager of Real Madrid) on the Barcelona Assistant coach during the bench bust up which saw one player from each team get sent off plus the sending off Marcelo. I hope the Spanish FA throws the book at Murinho for his assault.. this has got to stop... Murinho even called the assistant manager for Barcelona a "Dick" at the press conference... 



> Tonight, my beloved of 42 years, Manchester City began their first real attempt at the English Premier League with a 4-0 destruction of new boys, Swansea City. Sergio Agüero, a club record signing scored two and made one and our hopes now are high and handsome. Is there anyone out there (who knows what they are talking about) who doubts that we wil be challenging United, Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool for that first championship title in...erm... 43 years?



Man City looked crap in the first half and it was only when Kun came on that the team started to look like a top team and dang he showed those spoilt rich kids at Man City how to play football... Hope he and Man City keep it up because then it will be a fun season to watch.

Sucks that the Spanish La Liga are striking  but I do understand them.. guess it is only the British EPL this weekend... but what a game on Saturday... Liverpool vs Arsenal..


----------



## Andaluz

ekrem said:


> Chelski and the Sheikhs buying up the English clubs is a distortion in fair-play. Unbelievable how much they pump into the Clubs.
> Paris Saint-German was also bought by Arab investors and they've spent the most in this summer's transfer-period.
> 
> Between English and Spanish league I prefer Spanish league (more quality+more local identification as these are *real city clubs* and not some foreign investor's toys) although Barca and Real are heavily in debt. Sanchis and Fabregas were very good transfers for Barca.
> 
> But best league is German Bundesliga. German Football Federation is the richest in the world and in last years they've invested millions into youth-development. Mourinho has spotted the trend with Khedira, Özil, Sahin...
> I watch some Spanish games once in a while, and this will now increase due to Arda Turan transfer to Atletico. He is best Turkish player together with Real's Sahin.
> Özil isn't "counted" as Turk because he has decided to play for Germany.
> 
> If you (Spanish) want to repeat your new national-team success, you have to beat German national team in EC and WC. Last week they beat Brazil 3:1 and are absolutely dominating the EC-qualification group.
> 
> I played soccer myself in my youth.



Top-level football has been largely about high finance for some time and that applies to the bigger and smaller leagues in Europe. It's no surprise that Fenerbahce has been the most successful team for some time; they are by far the richest club in Turkey. The same applies to Spain where the extension of credit to the highly indebted Real and Barca, without any requirement for the clubs to repay their loans, also acts as, arguably, a distortion of fair play and ensures that only those two have any real hope of winning the league.

I agree with your praise for the Bundesliga. It is well-run, properly financed and far more responsive to the needs and desires of the fans. Unfortunately this level playing field ensures that the best German teams are held back from competing with the richest English, Italian and Spanish teams. 

I'm not sure what your point is about repeating the national team success. Of course they will need to beat the best of the other nations in the EC and WC - that's what 'repeating your success' means, isn't it? La Selección has not been playing too well in recent friendlies, but then they are not trying that hard, but giving new faces a chance to get experience playing international football. The Germans are very strong at the moment, but I think that's more about them wanting to make up for their poor showing in the WC semi-final. 

As for comparing the English Premiership and La Liga, I notice that peteeu has joined us. We've been over this subject elsewhere. I maintain that when it is good, the quality of football in La Liga is higher than the Premiership, but that level doesn't happen every week and really is only produced by 4-5 clubs. The average quality of Premiership football is higher, more consistent, it just doesn't reach the towering heights of a great Clásico. That may be about to change with the emergence of the supremely talented and ambitious Manchester City side this season. I may be somewhat biased on that point however.


----------



## Andaluz

PeteEU said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They won the title last night (late last night...) and deserved it barely. Real Madrid actually attempted to play football and played well again for 88ish minutes of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Real played as well as they had done the previous week, but were still beaten by an under-performing Barca. I think that tells us quite a lot about how far Real still have to go to match the the Azulgrana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then the whole game was tainted by the assault by Marcelo on Fabregas near the end and then the attack by Murinho (Manager of Real Madrid) on the Barcelona Assistant coach during the bench bust up which saw one player from each team get sent off plus the sending off Marcelo. I hope the Spanish FA throws the book at Murinho for his assault.. this has got to stop... Murinho even called the assistant manager for Barcelona a "Dick" at the press conference...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mourinho was a disgrace, but I doubt any action will be taken against him. He's the manager of Real ffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Man City looked crap in the first half and it was only when Kun came on that the team started to look like a top team and dang he showed those spoilt rich kids at Man City how to play football... Hope he and Man City keep it up because then it will be a fun season to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. We were cruising to victory even before Kun made his spectacular debut. The first half was quiet and City took 30 minutes to get going even though they hit the bar twice in that first half-hour. Swansea never looked remotely like scoring and once the City boys began timing their passes and runs, the goals were always going to come. We'd have won easily without Kun's entrance, but what an entrance it was!
> 
> Sunday's game will be a very different kettle of fish. Bolton are a very good, very organised side with an excellent manager. They had a rotten end to last season but up until just before Easter were in 7th place. They will be no push-over. Apparently Tevez might play up front with Kun in the second half. That will be worth watching!
Click to expand...


----------



## Andaluz

ginscpy said:


> If England is so great in soccer - how come they stunk up the World Cup the last time -and havent won the thing since 1966?



The English league is excellent in terms of the quality of the football, but then it is an international league these days, not really a domestic league at all.

England's national team are very average and that is probably because players, like most English football fans, are much more interested in playing the club sport. If you asked many, if not most, English footie fans whether they'd prefer to see England win the WC or their own team to win the CL, I reckon most would take the CL. I know I would. Man City champions of Europe? I'd take losing to the Germans in a penalty shoot-out (again) if that happened.


----------



## ginscpy

Andaluz said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If England is so great in soccer - how come they stunk up the World Cup the last time -and havent won the thing since 1966?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English league is excellent in terms of the quality of the football, but then it is an international league these days, not really a domestic league at all.
> 
> England's national team are very average and that is probably because players, like most English football fans, are much more interested in playing the club sport. If you asked many, if not most, English footie fans whether they'd prefer to see England win the WC or their own team to win the CL, I reckon most would take the CL. I know I would. Man City champions of Europe? I'd take losing to the Germans in a penalty shoot-out (again) if that happened.
Click to expand...


England proper just simply doesn't have the athletes.

They don't play basketball, they don't play baseball, they don't play American football, they don't play ice hockey- they are really out of the loop not playing sports most of the rest of the world plays. - they haven't had a male tennis player win Wimbledon since the 1930s, they don't do well in the Summer or Winter Olympcs - not even in golf (N.Ireland gets all the glory there.)

And England -by itself - isn't that great in soccer either. 

Don't follow cricket or rugby - does England do well in those?


----------



## Toro

Arsenal looked horrendous today.  

Even though they are ravaged by injuries, have had stars leave and players suspended, I doubt they will be in the CL next year.


----------



## Andaluz

ginscpy said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If England is so great in soccer - how come they stunk up the World Cup the last time -and havent won the thing since 1966?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English league is excellent in terms of the quality of the football, but then it is an international league these days, not really a domestic league at all.
> 
> England's national team are very average and that is probably because players, like most English football fans, are much more interested in playing the club sport. If you asked many, if not most, English footie fans whether they'd prefer to see England win the WC or their own team to win the CL, I reckon most would take the CL. I know I would. Man City champions of Europe? I'd take losing to the Germans in a penalty shoot-out (again) if that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> England proper just simply doesn't have the athletes.
> 
> They don't play basketball, they don't play baseball, they don't play American football, they don't play ice hockey- they are really out of the loop not playing sports most of the rest of the world plays. - they haven't had a male tennis player win Wimbledon since the 1930s, they don't do well in the Summer or Winter Olympcs - not even in golf (N.Ireland gets all the glory there.)
> 
> And England -by itself - isn't that great in soccer either.
> 
> Don't follow cricket or rugby - does England do well in those?
Click to expand...


That's a very US-centric view on the world of sport. You could say the same of the US and it's non-participation in several of the most popular sports on the planet - cricket is played by far more nations than is baseball. Formula One racing has a greater reach and audience (by far) than any US form of motor racing. Rugby is more widely played than ice hockey, and please don't try to compare the world's most popular sport with American Football, that's like comparing Shakespeare with Peanuts. Check this out.

Great Britain was fourth in the 2008 summer Olympics medal table ahead of Germany, Japan, France and Italy all of whom have bigger populations. If you adjust the figures for population size, GB came second to Australia. True, they don't perform well at the winter games, but that's because the UK gets snow for about one week a year and has no ski resorts, no sled-runs, few ice rinks and doesn't play ice hockey. Brazil doesn't do too well at the winter olympics either.

As for football, the league played in England is the most successful football league in the world in terms of audience and income. The English national team is much less successful. I think I covered that in my earlier post. 

Oh, and by the way, currently the top two golfers in the world by the Official World Ranking System are English.


----------



## Andaluz

Toro said:


> Arsenal looked horrendous today.
> 
> Even though they are ravaged by injuries, have had stars leave and players suspended, I doubt they will be in the CL next year.



Yes, they looked horribly lacking in attacking threat. I heard this week that Arsene almost left this summer to go to newly-wealthy PSG. I have a feeling he may live to regret his loyalty to a club that clearly doesn't share his ambition.


----------



## Andaluz

Phew! That was a bit closer than I'd have liked - City beating Bolton, in Bolton, by 2-3. City looked great going forward, 30+ attempts on goal I believe, but left gaps at the back and Bolton are no mugs; they took their chances. Agüero was marked out of much of the game but still had two clear chances; he should have scored both. Tévez came on and looked a bit lacking in match fitness. Happy with the win, but it should have been a little more emphatic. 

Bolton look like the good side I thought they were. Mark my words, they will end the season challenging for the Europa League places. I predict 7th place for them.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Andaluz

L.K.Eder said:


>



Thanks for the photo. Shows a nice image of the club and its owners, doesn't it? I shall be flying Etihad at every future opportunity knowing that my ticket price is going to help my team achieve the sporting success its grand history deserves.


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


>



I wonder what's going to happen when ManCity gets booted from the CL for violating UEFA's financial fair play thing?


----------



## PeteEU

Andaluz said:


> Phew! That was a bit closer than I'd have liked - City beating Bolton, in Bolton, by 2-3. City looked great going forward, 30+ attempts on goal I believe, but left gaps at the back and Bolton are no mugs; they took their chances. Agüero was marked out of much of the game but still had two clear chances; he should have scored both. Tévez came on and looked a bit lacking in match fitness. Happy with the win, but it should have been a little more emphatic.
> 
> Bolton look like the good side I thought they were. Mark my words, they will end the season challenging for the Europa League places. I predict 7th place for them.



Was a great game to watch, but City have to fix those defensive issues (like I said last year  ) or be forced to score 3+ goals a game. Kun looked tired and the close marking did not help.


----------



## PeteEU

Toro said:


> I wonder what's going to happen when ManCity gets booted from the CL for violating UEFA's financial fair play thing?



Doubt that will happen... they might have to pay a fine or something for the stadium renaming deal though.

Oh and the funny thing is that the name the stadium is getting means United in Arabic hihihihih


----------



## Toro

PeteEU said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what's going to happen when ManCity gets booted from the CL for violating UEFA's financial fair play thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt that will happen... they might have to pay a fine or something for the stadium renaming deal though.
> 
> Oh and the funny thing is that the name the stadium is getting means United in Arabic hihihihih
Click to expand...


That is funny. 

I thought the FFP rules stated that if a club is over the losses, it is barred from playing in the CL. And all transactions are to be at arms length. It's hard to believe that the airlines deal passes muster. 

They were fun to watch against Bolton though, not something one often says about a Mancini side.


----------



## PeteEU

Toro said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what's going to happen when ManCity gets booted from the CL for violating UEFA's financial fair play thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt that will happen... they might have to pay a fine or something for the stadium renaming deal though.
> 
> Oh and the funny thing is that the name the stadium is getting means United in Arabic hihihihih
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny.
> 
> I thought the FFP rules stated that if a club is over the losses, it is barred from playing in the CL. And all transactions are to be at arms length. It's hard to believe that the airlines deal passes muster.
> 
> They were fun to watch against Bolton though, not something one often says about a Mancini side.
Click to expand...


Well the rules are first off very new and only being implemented in phases. The financial sound part is from next season I believe or the season after that. But with Man City it is not a problem, since they can do a Chealski and just cancel the debt they have. A bigger problem for the English clubs is meeting the home grown rules and possibly a change in those rules as well, requiring a certain number of English players. We shall see. 

As for the airline deal, it is under investigation by the FA and UEFA because other clubs are crying foul and frankly they are right. The airline is owned by a brother to the chairman and the deal is far far higher than any similar deal in history.


----------



## Toro

FFP requires that clubs balance their books in three years, I believe, and the cumulative sum of the losses can't be above a certain amount. I believe that the clock started ticking this summer, so over the next three years, clubs are going to have financial restraints.  If they are above the cumulative losses, they lose their license to play in the CL in 14-15 I believe. I don't think the amount of debt is the problem. However, the interest on the debt will be counted in the club's operating accounts. I haven't looked at this closely but I think that is the basis of the rules. Thus clubs can't continuously run huge deficits like Chelsea and Man City have in the past.


----------



## Andaluz

PeteEU said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what's going to happen when ManCity gets booted from the CL for violating UEFA's financial fair play thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt that will happen... they might have to pay a fine or something for the stadium renaming deal though.
> 
> Oh and the funny thing is that the name the stadium is getting means United in Arabic hihihihih
Click to expand...


The finances will have been sorted out by the time the new rule comes in (2013) and, despite it making a good joke for all who want a cheap laugh, Eithad means 'unified', not 'united'.


----------



## ekrem

At 22:30 German time you can watch Real-Madrid vs. Galatasaray on this link as a stream
LIVE Bernabeu Trophy: Real Madrid - Galatasaray Ist. ::: Free Sport Video Live Streaming

It is totally free. It begins in about 105 minutes for people not in German time-zone.
They say, that Nuri Sahin will make his first game in Real Madrid dress after his injury.


----------



## ginscpy

Andaluz said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The English league is excellent in terms of the quality of the football, but then it is an international league these days, not really a domestic league at all.
> 
> England's national team are very average and that is probably because players, like most English football fans, are much more interested in playing the club sport. If you asked many, if not most, English footie fans whether they'd prefer to see England win the WC or their own team to win the CL, I reckon most would take the CL. I know I would. Man City champions of Europe? I'd take losing to the Germans in a penalty shoot-out (again) if that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England proper just simply doesn't have the athletes.
> 
> They don't play basketball, they don't play baseball, they don't play American football, they don't play ice hockey- they are really out of the loop not playing sports most of the rest of the world plays. - they haven't had a male tennis player win Wimbledon since the 1930s, they don't do well in the Summer or Winter Olympcs - not even in golf (N.Ireland gets all the glory there.)
> 
> And England -by itself - isn't that great in soccer either.
> 
> Don't follow cricket or rugby - does England do well in those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a very US-centric view on the world of sport. You could say the same of the US and it's non-participation in several of the most popular sports on the planet - cricket is played by far more nations than is baseball. Formula One racing has a greater reach and audience (by far) than any US form of motor racing. Rugby is more widely played than ice hockey, and please don't try to compare the world's most popular sport with American Football, that's like comparing Shakespeare with Peanuts. Check this out.
> 
> Great Britain was fourth in the 2008 summer Olympics medal table ahead of Germany, Japan, France and Italy all of whom have bigger populations. If you adjust the figures for population size, GB came second to Australia. True, they don't perform well at the winter games, but that's because the UK gets snow for about one week a year and has no ski resorts, no sled-runs, few ice rinks and doesn't play ice hockey. Brazil doesn't do too well at the winter olympics either.
> 
> As for football, the league played in England is the most successful football league in the world in terms of audience and income. The English national team is much less successful. I think I covered that in my earlier post.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, currently the top two golfers in the world by the Official World Ranking System are English.
Click to expand...


Brits can't stand to play sports that were developed by Americans - basketball, baseball and American football.

Thats why they don't play them.

BTW - the top 2 ranked golfers in the world are from Northern Ireland- not England.

America took up a sport the rest of the world plays - soccer.......


----------



## Andaluz

ginscpy said:


> Brits can't stand to play sports that were developed by Americans - basketball, baseball and American football.
> 
> Thats why they don't play them.


That's a fairly silly bit of playground logic. Brits don't play those sports much because they have become accustomed to and enamoured of the other sports we've already mentioned, sports that they know better, have played longer and have evolved a following. It has nothing to do with this sport or that sport being 'better' than another.



> BTW - the top 2 ranked golfers in the world are from Northern Ireland- not England.


No, you're wrong. The top two are Luke Donald, born Hemel Hempstead, England and based in England, Florida and Illinois; and Lee Westwood, born Nottingham, England and still living there. Neither have any connection with Northern Ireland. 

Are you just flaming for the sake of it? I provided you with the direct link to the info. Here it is again.


> America took up a sport the rest of the world plays - soccer.......


Yes, and the US plays football quite well, despite the indifference of the US sports broadcasters.


----------



## ginscpy

Andaluz said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits can't stand to play sports that were developed by Americans - basketball, baseball and American football.
> 
> Thats why they don't play them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fairly silly bit of playground logic. Brits don't play those sports much because they have become accustomed to and enamoured of the other sports we've already mentioned, sports that they know better, have played longer and have evolved a following. It has nothing to do with this sport or that sport being 'better' than another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the top 2 ranked golfers in the world are from Northern Ireland- not England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're wrong. The top two are Luke Donald, born Hemel Hempstead, England and based in England, Florida and Illinois; and Lee Westwood, born Nottingham, England and still living there. Neither have any connection with Northern Ireland.
> 
> Are you just flaming for the sake of it? I provided you with the direct link to the info. Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> America took up a sport the rest of the world plays - soccer.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and the US plays football quite well, despite the indifference of the US sports broadcasters.
Click to expand...


You got me on the English golfers thing.

Donald and Lee Westwood - who still has yet to win a major.

Post Tiger era..............


----------



## PeteEU

ginscpy said:


> Brits can't stand to play sports that were developed by Americans - basketball, baseball and American football.



Well... Basketball yea was an American. Although the idea of throwing a round object through a round circle has been around for a very long time... the Aztecs played something similar. 

However Baseball not so much. It can be debated if it was the French (Shock horror) or the British/Irish. Rounders has been around since 1400s in one form or another... but the principle is the same, even many of the basic rules.

As for American football... again not so much. Rugby has been around since 1823 and like it or not, American football is directly linked to Rugby....but yes, the modern version of American football was invented by an American by taking bits of different rules for different versions and making it into one.



> Thats why they don't play them.



They do play them...there was/is a professional European NFL league (dunno if it is stopped again) with several British teams.  Baseball is played all the time.. it is just called Round ball  and the UK does have a semi-professional basketball league last I looked. They are just not as popular as football, cricket, rugby, athletics, swimming, running, F1, and pretty much every other sport. 



> BTW - the top 2 ranked golfers in the world are from Northern Ireland- not England.



You are mixing up the last two major winners who both were from Northern Ireland.. the two on the top of the ranks are English... but they all are British.



> America took up a sport the rest of the world plays - soccer.......



Actually there are some claims that American's invented the game of football.. although the purists say that this is bullshit since the rules we know today was invented by the British and promoted by the French.


----------



## L.K.Eder

in the next hour the groups for the champions league will be determined

fenerbahce was disqualified, trabzonspor is in, for the time being.

maybe tonight hannover can kick out sevilla. that would be confusingly awesome. if they fail, it looks like the europa league group stage will start without a german team.


----------



## L.K.Eder

mansour city will face bayern munich


----------



## Andaluz

L.K.Eder said:


> mansour city will face bayern munich



I understand the antipathy, tinged with a lot of envy, that supporters of other, less wealthy clubs have for the likes of Manchester City and Chelsea, however I don't remember feeling such disdain when Chelsea were bought by the corrupt Russian billionaire, or when Manchester United were paying record fees season-in, season-out with billionaires' money throughout the 90s and 00s. 

I think there may be a degree of anti-Arab racism involved in current criticisms given that City is just one of ten English Premiership clubs owned by foreigners, indeed all but two English represenatives in this season's European competitions are majority foreign-owned, even Birmingham City.

City have drawn a difficult CL group, perhaps not as difficult as Arsenal's or Real Madrid's, but tough. That was always likely given the strange seeding system. I still think we have the ability and the strength-in-depth to win the group. None of the other three teams won their respective national leagues.

'Mansour City' will surprise a lot of people. I'm hoping to be able to purloin a ticket for the Villareal-City match up in Valencia.

'Tampa Bay United' have the easiest draw, I think. 

'CSKA Chelski' have also a fairly easy group with only the penniless Valencia likely to give them a hard time. It'll be interesting to see how Mata performs against his old club.

'Colorado Arsenal' will be lucky to make it out of their group with Dortmund and Marseilles having had much better domestic seasons last year.

I think we're unlikely to hear very much about Groups B and G. Neither has a single club that any neutral will be aching to see. I also notice that there's not a single Scandinavian club represented in either the CL or the Europa League. That's a shame.  

Clearly game of the group stages is going to be Barca-AC Milan. That sounds more like a final line-up than an opening fixture, however this seasons CL Final will be a Manchester derby. How great would that be?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Andaluz said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> mansour city will face bayern munich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the antipathy, tinged with a lot of envy, that supporters of other, less wealthy clubs have for the likes of Manchester City and Chelsea, however I don't remember feeling such disdain when Chelsea were bought by the corrupt Russian billionaire, or when Manchester United were paying record fees season-in, season-out with billionaires' money throughout the 90s and 00s.
> 
> I think there may be a degree of anti-Arab racism involved in current criticisms given that City is just one of ten English Premiership clubs owned by foreigners, indeed all but two English represenatives in this season's European competitions are majority foreign-owned, even Birmingham City.
> 
> City have drawn a difficult CL group, perhaps not as difficult as Arsenal's or Real Madrid's, but tough. That was always likely given the strange seeding system. I still think we have the ability and the strength-in-depth to win the group. None of the other three teams won their respective national leagues.
> 
> 'Mansour City' will surprise a lot of people. I'm hoping to be able to purloin a ticket for the Villareal-City match up in Valencia.
> 
> 'Tampa Bay United' have the easiest draw, I think.
> 
> 'CSKA Chelski' have also a fairly easy group with only the penniless Valencia likely to give them a hard time. It'll be interesting to see how Mata performs against his old club.
> 
> 'Colorado Arsenal' will be lucky to make it out of their group with Dortmund and Marseilles having had much better domestic seasons last year.
> 
> I think we're unlikely to hear very much about Groups B and G. Neither has a single club that any neutral will be aching to see. I also notice that there's not a single Scandinavian club represented in either the CL or the Europa League. That's a shame.
> 
> Clearly game of the group stages is going to be Barca-AC Milan. That sounds more like a final line-up than an opening fixture, however this seasons CL Final will be a Manchester derby. How great would that be?
Click to expand...



the envy comes from the fact that an extremely well managed club like bayern munich has to compete with clubs that have a sugar daddy who will buy them any player for any price.

i don't care if the sugar daddy is chinese, arab, german or a kalmyk.

the lol's come when those clubs crash and burn.


----------



## elvis

L.K.Eder said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> mansour city will face bayern munich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the antipathy, tinged with a lot of envy, that supporters of other, less wealthy clubs have for the likes of Manchester City and Chelsea, however I don't remember feeling such disdain when Chelsea were bought by the corrupt Russian billionaire, or when Manchester United were paying record fees season-in, season-out with billionaires' money throughout the 90s and 00s.
> 
> I think there may be a degree of anti-Arab racism involved in current criticisms given that City is just one of ten English Premiership clubs owned by foreigners, indeed all but two English represenatives in this season's European competitions are majority foreign-owned, even Birmingham City.
> 
> City have drawn a difficult CL group, perhaps not as difficult as Arsenal's or Real Madrid's, but tough. That was always likely given the strange seeding system. I still think we have the ability and the strength-in-depth to win the group. None of the other three teams won their respective national leagues.
> 
> 'Mansour City' will surprise a lot of people. I'm hoping to be able to purloin a ticket for the Villareal-City match up in Valencia.
> 
> 'Tampa Bay United' have the easiest draw, I think.
> 
> 'CSKA Chelski' have also a fairly easy group with only the penniless Valencia likely to give them a hard time. It'll be interesting to see how Mata performs against his old club.
> 
> 'Colorado Arsenal' will be lucky to make it out of their group with Dortmund and Marseilles having had much better domestic seasons last year.
> 
> I think we're unlikely to hear very much about Groups B and G. Neither has a single club that any neutral will be aching to see. I also notice that there's not a single Scandinavian club represented in either the CL or the Europa League. That's a shame.
> 
> Clearly game of the group stages is going to be Barca-AC Milan. That sounds more like a final line-up than an opening fixture, however this seasons CL Final will be a Manchester derby. How great would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the envy comes from the fact that an extremely well managed club like bayern munich has to compete with clubs that have a sugar daddy who will buy them any player for any price.
> 
> i don't care if the sugar daddy is chinese, arab, german or a kalmyk.
> 
> the lol's come when those clubs crash and burn.
Click to expand...


Why Bayern Munich?  

Why not Bavaria München?


----------



## Andaluz

elvis said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the antipathy, tinged with a lot of envy, that supporters of other, less wealthy clubs have for the likes of Manchester City and Chelsea, however I don't remember feeling such disdain when Chelsea were bought by the corrupt Russian billionaire, or when Manchester United were paying record fees season-in, season-out with billionaires' money throughout the 90s and 00s.
> 
> I think there may be a degree of anti-Arab racism involved in current criticisms given that City is just one of ten English Premiership clubs owned by foreigners, indeed all but two English represenatives in this season's European competitions are majority foreign-owned, even Birmingham City.
> 
> City have drawn a difficult CL group, perhaps not as difficult as Arsenal's or Real Madrid's, but tough. That was always likely given the strange seeding system. I still think we have the ability and the strength-in-depth to win the group. None of the other three teams won their respective national leagues.
> 
> 'Mansour City' will surprise a lot of people. I'm hoping to be able to purloin a ticket for the Villareal-City match up in Valencia.
> 
> 'Tampa Bay United' have the easiest draw, I think.
> 
> 'CSKA Chelski' have also a fairly easy group with only the penniless Valencia likely to give them a hard time. It'll be interesting to see how Mata performs against his old club.
> 
> 'Colorado Arsenal' will be lucky to make it out of their group with Dortmund and Marseilles having had much better domestic seasons last year.
> 
> I think we're unlikely to hear very much about Groups B and G. Neither has a single club that any neutral will be aching to see. I also notice that there's not a single Scandinavian club represented in either the CL or the Europa League. That's a shame.
> 
> Clearly game of the group stages is going to be Barca-AC Milan. That sounds more like a final line-up than an opening fixture, however this seasons CL Final will be a Manchester derby. How great would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the envy comes from the fact that an extremely well managed club like bayern munich has to compete with clubs that have a sugar daddy who will buy them any player for any price.
> 
> i don't care if the sugar daddy is chinese, arab, german or a kalmyk.
> 
> the lol's come when those clubs crash and burn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Bayern Munich?
> 
> Why not Bavaria München?
Click to expand...


Reasonable question. 

Why Real Madrid and not Royal Madrid?


----------



## L.K.Eder

elvis said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the antipathy, tinged with a lot of envy, that supporters of other, less wealthy clubs have for the likes of Manchester City and Chelsea, however I don't remember feeling such disdain when Chelsea were bought by the corrupt Russian billionaire, or when Manchester United were paying record fees season-in, season-out with billionaires' money throughout the 90s and 00s.
> 
> I think there may be a degree of anti-Arab racism involved in current criticisms given that City is just one of ten English Premiership clubs owned by foreigners, indeed all but two English represenatives in this season's European competitions are majority foreign-owned, even Birmingham City.
> 
> City have drawn a difficult CL group, perhaps not as difficult as Arsenal's or Real Madrid's, but tough. That was always likely given the strange seeding system. I still think we have the ability and the strength-in-depth to win the group. None of the other three teams won their respective national leagues.
> 
> 'Mansour City' will surprise a lot of people. I'm hoping to be able to purloin a ticket for the Villareal-City match up in Valencia.
> 
> 'Tampa Bay United' have the easiest draw, I think.
> 
> 'CSKA Chelski' have also a fairly easy group with only the penniless Valencia likely to give them a hard time. It'll be interesting to see how Mata performs against his old club.
> 
> 'Colorado Arsenal' will be lucky to make it out of their group with Dortmund and Marseilles having had much better domestic seasons last year.
> 
> I think we're unlikely to hear very much about Groups B and G. Neither has a single club that any neutral will be aching to see. I also notice that there's not a single Scandinavian club represented in either the CL or the Europa League. That's a shame.
> 
> Clearly game of the group stages is going to be Barca-AC Milan. That sounds more like a final line-up than an opening fixture, however this seasons CL Final will be a Manchester derby. How great would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the envy comes from the fact that an extremely well managed club like bayern munich has to compete with clubs that have a sugar daddy who will buy them any player for any price.
> 
> i don't care if the sugar daddy is chinese, arab, german or a kalmyk.
> 
> the lol's come when those clubs crash and burn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Bayern Munich?
> 
> Why not Bavaria München?
Click to expand...


usually only the part of the name of the club, which specifies the city of origin, is translated to other languages. the rest stands.

ssc napoli, ssc naples, ssc neapel.


----------



## Andaluz

L.K.Eder said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> mansour city will face bayern munich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the antipathy, tinged with a lot of envy, that supporters of other, less wealthy clubs have for the likes of Manchester City and Chelsea, however I don't remember feeling such disdain when Chelsea were bought by the corrupt Russian billionaire, or when Manchester United were paying record fees season-in, season-out with billionaires' money throughout the 90s and 00s.
> 
> I think there may be a degree of anti-Arab racism involved in current criticisms given that City is just one of ten English Premiership clubs owned by foreigners, indeed all but two English represenatives in this season's European competitions are majority foreign-owned, even Birmingham City.
> 
> City have drawn a difficult CL group, perhaps not as difficult as Arsenal's or Real Madrid's, but tough. That was always likely given the strange seeding system. I still think we have the ability and the strength-in-depth to win the group. None of the other three teams won their respective national leagues.
> 
> 'Mansour City' will surprise a lot of people. I'm hoping to be able to purloin a ticket for the Villareal-City match up in Valencia.
> 
> 'Tampa Bay United' have the easiest draw, I think.
> 
> 'CSKA Chelski' have also a fairly easy group with only the penniless Valencia likely to give them a hard time. It'll be interesting to see how Mata performs against his old club.
> 
> 'Colorado Arsenal' will be lucky to make it out of their group with Dortmund and Marseilles having had much better domestic seasons last year.
> 
> I think we're unlikely to hear very much about Groups B and G. Neither has a single club that any neutral will be aching to see. I also notice that there's not a single Scandinavian club represented in either the CL or the Europa League. That's a shame.
> 
> Clearly game of the group stages is going to be Barca-AC Milan. That sounds more like a final line-up than an opening fixture, however this seasons CL Final will be a Manchester derby. How great would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the envy comes from the fact that an extremely well managed club like bayern munich has to compete with clubs that have a sugar daddy who will buy them any player for any price.
> 
> i don't care if the sugar daddy is chinese, arab, german or a kalmyk.
> 
> the lol's come when those clubs crash and burn.
Click to expand...


The lol's (sic) might come if and when one of those clubs goes bankrupt. So far, that hasn't happened anywhere, as far as I'm aware. 

I am as cognisant as anyone that should Sheikh Mansour get tired of his plaything he'll be off and the club will return to it more straitened circumstances with which we had all become familiar, although not quite. City have a huge following. They hold the record for the highest attendance at any club game in England and even when we were in the thrid division (1998-1999) still managed an average attendance higher than half of the Premiership teams. This shows that loyalty to the club exists irrespective of success in competition. If you knew any die-hard City fans you would be aware of the realistic and sceptical attitude they have towards the owners. We are enjoying the current set-up a lot, enjoying being one of the big boys, but no one has any illusions; it is a situation that could change at any moment. If and when it does, we'll still be City fans.

I'm guessing that you might be a Bayern fan as you seem to be anticipating a lot of schadenfreude. 

Bayern are a terrific club with an awesome history. Everyone at City will feel it an honour to be facing them in the CL for the first time, win, lose or draw. None of your snipes at our owners will take the shine off that.


----------



## Andaluz

L.K.Eder said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the envy comes from the fact that an extremely well managed club like bayern munich has to compete with clubs that have a sugar daddy who will buy them any player for any price.
> 
> i don't care if the sugar daddy is chinese, arab, german or a kalmyk.
> 
> the lol's come when those clubs crash and burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Bayern Munich?
> 
> Why not Bavaria München?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> usually only the part of the name of the club, which specifies the city of origin, is translated to other languages. the rest stands.
> 
> ssc napoli, ssc naples, ssc neapel.
Click to expand...


There's no consistency in this. Why do we always refer to Deportivo La Coruña? and not Deportivo Corunna? What about Torino FC? Why not Turin? Why not AS Rome? It's merely a question of custom and practice. A form becomes adopted, without rhyme or reason, and it sticks. There are no rules and no logic to apply. It has always seemed strange to me why British media always refer to Barca's stadium as the Nou Camp, when everyone in Spain knows it as Camp Nou - (tr.) New Field.


----------



## Unkotare

Why the hell did anyone think it was a good idea to start a thread about soccer?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Andaluz said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the antipathy, tinged with a lot of envy, that supporters of other, less wealthy clubs have for the likes of Manchester City and Chelsea, however I don't remember feeling such disdain when Chelsea were bought by the corrupt Russian billionaire, or when Manchester United were paying record fees season-in, season-out with billionaires' money throughout the 90s and 00s.
> 
> I think there may be a degree of anti-Arab racism involved in current criticisms given that City is just one of ten English Premiership clubs owned by foreigners, indeed all but two English represenatives in this season's European competitions are majority foreign-owned, even Birmingham City.
> 
> City have drawn a difficult CL group, perhaps not as difficult as Arsenal's or Real Madrid's, but tough. That was always likely given the strange seeding system. I still think we have the ability and the strength-in-depth to win the group. None of the other three teams won their respective national leagues.
> 
> 'Mansour City' will surprise a lot of people. I'm hoping to be able to purloin a ticket for the Villareal-City match up in Valencia.
> 
> 'Tampa Bay United' have the easiest draw, I think.
> 
> 'CSKA Chelski' have also a fairly easy group with only the penniless Valencia likely to give them a hard time. It'll be interesting to see how Mata performs against his old club.
> 
> 'Colorado Arsenal' will be lucky to make it out of their group with Dortmund and Marseilles having had much better domestic seasons last year.
> 
> I think we're unlikely to hear very much about Groups B and G. Neither has a single club that any neutral will be aching to see. I also notice that there's not a single Scandinavian club represented in either the CL or the Europa League. That's a shame.
> 
> Clearly game of the group stages is going to be Barca-AC Milan. That sounds more like a final line-up than an opening fixture, however this seasons CL Final will be a Manchester derby. How great would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the envy comes from the fact that an extremely well managed club like bayern munich has to compete with clubs that have a sugar daddy who will buy them any player for any price.
> 
> i don't care if the sugar daddy is chinese, arab, german or a kalmyk.
> 
> the lol's come when those clubs crash and burn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lol's (sic) might come if and when one of those clubs goes bankrupt. So far, that hasn't happened anywhere, as far as I'm aware.
> 
> I am as cognisant as anyone that should Sheikh Mansour get tired of his plaything he'll be off and the club will return to it more straitened circumstances with which we had all become familiar, although not quite. City have a huge following. They hold the record for the highest attendance at any club game in England and even when we were in the thrid division (1998-1999) still managed an average attendance higher than half of the Premiership teams. This shows that loyalty to the club exists irrespective of success in competition. If you knew any die-hard City fans you would be aware of the realistic and sceptical attitude they have towards the owners. We are enjoying the current set-up a lot, enjoying being one of the big boys, but no one has any illusions; it is a situation that could change at any moment. If and when it does, we'll still be City fans.
> 
> I'm guessing that you might be a Bayern fan as you seem to be anticipating a lot of schadenfreude.
> 
> Bayern are a terrific club with an awesome history. Everyone at City will feel it an honour to be facing them in the CL for the first time, win, lose or draw. None of your snipes at our owners will take the shine off that.
Click to expand...


you seem to be very defensive.

i am a bayern supporter, but i am also a realist.
if bayern survives this group, i am happy.


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> the envy comes from the fact that an extremely well managed club like bayern munich has to compete with clubs that have a sugar daddy who will buy them any player for any price.
> 
> i don't care if the sugar daddy is chinese, arab, german or a kalmyk.
> 
> the lol's come when those clubs crash and burn.



I agree.

I don't begrudge Man City's fans.  Or Chelsea's fans.  (Does Chelsea have fans?)  But  clubs like Manchester United (I hate to admit, YNWA) and Barcelona do it within the confines of budgets that come from their fans, not from someone who wants to play Football Manager with living people.

On the other hand, the clubs say that by investing in such talent, they are investing in the brand of their club for the long-term.  Man City could be fun to watch this year (though with an Italian coaching, we'll see!)  That's why I have no problem with the Financial Fair Play rules.  And if Man City is able to skirt those rules if they continue spending as they have been by bringing in money-losing airlines owned by other royal family cousins as sponsors, then FFP is meaningless.  But with Platini in charge, its hard to see them getting away with it.


----------



## Andaluz

Unkotare said:


> Why the hell did anyone think it was a good idea to start a thread about soccer?



We didn't. This is a thread about football. If you want to talk 'soccer', start your own.


----------



## Andaluz

L.K.Eder said:


> you seem to be very defensive.
> 
> i am a bayern supporter, but i am also a realist.
> if bayern survives this group, i am happy.



Not defensive, realistic. We've had many false dawns before. This is a particularly bright one, but I'm not so stupid as to believe that a rich man can't tire of his plaything. I just hope that the club has developed its commercial activity and revenue-building strategies to cope when the Sheikh gets bored. 



Toro said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't begrudge Man City's fans.  Or Chelsea's fans.  (Does Chelsea have fans?)  But  clubs like Manchester United (I hate to admit, YNWA) and Barcelona do it within the confines of budgets that come from their fans, not from someone who wants to play Football Manager with living people.
> 
> On the other hand, the clubs say that by investing in such talent, they are investing in the brand of their club for the long-term.  Man City could be fun to watch this year (though with an Italian coaching, we'll see!)  That's why I have no problem with the Financial Fair Play rules.  And if Man City is able to skirt those rules if they continue spending as they have been by bringing in money-losing airlines owned by other royal family cousins as sponsors, then FFP is meaningless.  But with Platini in charge, its hard to see them getting away with it.



Well, just to correct you. Man Utd, Liverpool, Barcelona and Real Madrid have ALL got far, far greater debts than Manchester City. Were the Sheikh to pull out immediately, then we'd see our debts rise rapidly, but if he sticks around for a few years more, and why wouldn't he?, the club's finances will remain entirely manageable.

Check this out. Manchester City don't even make the Top 10 most indebted clubs in Europe. 

A statement like this: "Manchester United (I hate to admit, YNWA) and Barcelona do it within the confines of budgets that come from their fans" is a myth confirmed by the facts that show those clubs taking out huge loans because they *don't* earn enough from their fans.


----------



## Andaluz

Oh, and just a quick note. I want to wish good luck to Granada CF for their first Primera División fixture in many, many years. Granada is my local team and everyone here is very excited and very nervous about the coming season. ¡Vamos El Graná! A home tie against also-promoted Betis is as good an intro to the top flight as you could wish. I hope it's successful!


----------



## Toro

Andaluz said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you seem to be very defensive.
> 
> i am a bayern supporter, but i am also a realist.
> if bayern survives this group, i am happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not defensive, realistic. We've had many false dawns before. This is a particularly bright one, but I'm not so stupid as to believe that a rich man can't tire of his plaything. I just hope that the club has developed its commercial activity and revenue-building strategies to cope when the Sheikh gets bored.
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> I don't begrudge Man City's fans.  Or Chelsea's fans.  (Does Chelsea have fans?)  But  clubs like Manchester United (I hate to admit, YNWA) and Barcelona do it within the confines of budgets that come from their fans, not from someone who wants to play Football Manager with living people.
> 
> On the other hand, the clubs say that by investing in such talent, they are investing in the brand of their club for the long-term.  Man City could be fun to watch this year (though with an Italian coaching, we'll see!)  That's why I have no problem with the Financial Fair Play rules.  And if Man City is able to skirt those rules if they continue spending as they have been by bringing in money-losing airlines owned by other royal family cousins as sponsors, then FFP is meaningless.  But with Platini in charge, its hard to see them getting away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, just to correct you. Man Utd, Liverpool, Barcelona and Real Madrid have ALL got far, far greater debts than Manchester City. Were the Sheikh to pull out immediately, then we'd see our debts rise rapidly, but if he sticks around for a few years more, and why wouldn't he?, the club's finances will remain entirely manageable.
> 
> Check this out. Manchester City don't even make the Top 10 most indebted clubs in Europe.
> 
> A statement like this: "Manchester United (I hate to admit, YNWA) and Barcelona do it within the confines of budgets that come from their fans" is a myth confirmed by the facts that show those clubs taking out huge loans because they *don't* earn enough from their fans.
Click to expand...


Both ManU and Liverpool don't have big debts because of losses incurred at the clubs. They have - or had in Liverpool's case since the club absolved it's debts through the courts - large debts because their owners foisted a huge amount of debt on the clubs to buy them. It wasn't because they were taking on big debts to fund losses to buy players with reckless abandon like ManCity and Chelsea. At the operating level, both Liverpool and ManU generated profits - £30 million and £50 million respectively. Chelsea have yet to make a profit since Roman bought the club, incurring losses of about £300 million in total. ManCity lost something like £100 million last year. ManCity has no debt because the sugar daddy owner eats the losses. The debts at Chelsea are to Roman himself, who will just write them off.  

It is what it is, but the FFP rules came into being precisely because of firms like Chelsea and ManCity.


----------



## Unkotare

Andaluz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell did anyone think it was a good idea to start a thread about soccer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't. This is a thread about football. If you want to talk 'soccer', start your own.
Click to expand...



It's 'soccer' here, and it's boring as hell. All this "beautiful game" nonsense is pure bullshit. Nothing 'beautiful' about some people jogging for two hours, pretending to get knocked down now and then, and maybe - MAYBE - scoring once during the whole time. No wonder the Europeans are always rioting at these 'games,' they've got nothing else to occupy their attention.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Unkotare said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell did anyone think it was a good idea to start a thread about soccer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't. This is a thread about football. If you want to talk 'soccer', start your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's 'soccer' here, and it's boring as hell. All this "beautiful game" nonsense is pure bullshit. Nothing 'beautiful' about some people jogging for two hours, pretending to get knocked down now and then, and maybe - MAYBE - scoring once during the whole time. No wonder the Europeans are always rioting at these 'games,' they've got nothing else to occupy their attention.
Click to expand...


fuck off


----------



## Toro

Unkotare said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell did anyone think it was a good idea to start a thread about soccer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't. This is a thread about football. If you want to talk 'soccer', start your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's 'soccer' here, and it's boring as hell. All this "beautiful game" nonsense is pure bullshit. Nothing 'beautiful' about some people jogging for two hours, pretending to get knocked down now and then, and maybe - MAYBE - scoring once during the whole time. No wonder the Europeans are always rioting at these 'games,' they've got nothing else to occupy their attention.
Click to expand...


Nobody cares if you think soccer is boring.


----------



## Unkotare

Oh, look at the "beautiful" way they pretend to fall down in dramatic agony! Look at the "beautiful" way no one scores a single fucking point in two hours! Note the "beautiful" way they jog back and forth pointlessly! It's all just...just...so "beautifu!"


Gimme a break.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Unkotare said:


> Oh, look at the "beautiful" way they pretend to fall down in dramatic agony! Look at the "beautiful" way no one scores a single fucking point in two hours! Note the "beautiful" way they jog back and forth pointlessly! It's all just...just...so "beautifu!"
> 
> 
> Gimme a break.




no break given.

there are enough other threads where you can inject your biting commentary.


----------



## Toro

Unkotare said:


> Oh, look at the "beautiful" way they pretend to fall down in dramatic agony! Look at the "beautiful" way no one scores a single fucking point in two hours! Note the "beautiful" way they jog back and forth pointlessly! It's all just...just...so "beautifu!"
> 
> 
> Gimme a break.



Who cares?  You think its boring.  BFD.  Nobody cares.

You know what's boring?  An American saying "soccer is boring."


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look at the "beautiful" way they pretend to fall down in dramatic agony! Look at the "beautiful" way no one scores a single fucking point in two hours! Note the "beautiful" way they jog back and forth pointlessly! It's all just...just...so "beautifu!"
> 
> 
> Gimme a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  You think its boring.  BFD.  Nobody cares.
> 
> You know what's boring?  An American saying "soccer is boring."
Click to expand...

and now for something quite different.

la liga is back in business.

but serie a is on strike.

ha!

bundesliga is on schedule.


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> la liga is back in business.
> 
> but serie a is on strike.
> 
> ha!
> 
> bundesliga is on schedule.



I enjoy the bundesliga.

Good to see la liga will be playing again.  

Serie A can stay on strike indefinitely...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> la liga is back in business.
> 
> but serie a is on strike.
> 
> ha!
> 
> bundesliga is on schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy the bundesliga.
> 
> Good to see la liga will be playing again.
> 
> Serie A can stay on strike indefinitely...
Click to expand...



i agree. a lot.


----------



## Toro

I finally got GolTV in the Spring.  I enjoy watching the bundesliga.  Germans play like the English, only with more skill.


----------



## Andaluz

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> la liga is back in business.
> 
> but serie a is on strike.
> 
> ha!
> 
> bundesliga is on schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy the bundesliga.
> 
> Good to see la liga will be playing again.
> 
> Serie A can stay on strike indefinitely...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. a lot.
Click to expand...


Me too. 

I like the Bundesliga a lot. The quality of football is more consistent than in many other leagues, while rarely hitting the highs of El Clásico or some of the Premiership duels, but I'm always happy to watch a game or two on satellite TV. My adopted German club is Hertha Berlin. I have friends who are season ticket holders and have been with them a couple of times. The Olympic Stadion generates a great atmosphere, even if the football I've seen there hasn't been from the top drawer.


----------



## Andaluz

Toro said:


> I finally got GolTV in the Spring.  I enjoy watching the bundesliga.  Germans play like the English, only with more skill...



...and more slowly. Agreed.


----------



## Andaluz

Toro said:


> [Both ManU and Liverpool don't have big debts because of losses incurred at the clubs. They have - or had in Liverpool's case since the club absolved it's debts through the courts - large debts because their owners foisted a huge amount of debt on the clubs to buy them. It wasn't because they were taking on big debts to fund losses to buy players with reckless abandon like ManCity and Chelsea. At the operating level, both Liverpool and ManU generated profits - £30 million and £50 million respectively. Chelsea have yet to make a profit since Roman bought the club, incurring losses of about £300 million in total. ManCity lost something like £100 million last year. ManCity has no debt because the sugar daddy owner eats the losses. The debts at Chelsea are to Roman himself, who will just write them off.
> 
> It is what it is, but the FFP rules came into being precisely because of firms like Chelsea and ManCity.



Do you know the legend of King Knut the Great? He tried to command the waves to stop breaking on the shore. I think the FFP rules will prove just as effective.


----------



## Toro

Andaluz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Both ManU and Liverpool don't have big debts because of losses incurred at the clubs. They have - or had in Liverpool's case since the club absolved it's debts through the courts - large debts because their owners foisted a huge amount of debt on the clubs to buy them. It wasn't because they were taking on big debts to fund losses to buy players with reckless abandon like ManCity and Chelsea. At the operating level, both Liverpool and ManU generated profits - £30 million and £50 million respectively. Chelsea have yet to make a profit since Roman bought the club, incurring losses of about £300 million in total. ManCity lost something like £100 million last year. ManCity has no debt because the sugar daddy owner eats the losses. The debts at Chelsea are to Roman himself, who will just write them off.
> 
> It is what it is, but the FFP rules came into being precisely because of firms like Chelsea and ManCity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the legend of King Knut the Great? He tried to command the waves to stop breaking on the shore. I think the FFP rules will prove just as effective.
Click to expand...


Could be.  We'll see.  Money talks.

But with a Frenchman in charge and Ligue 1 second-rate, it could have staying power.


----------



## Andaluz

Toro said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But with a Frenchman in charge and Ligue 1 second-rate, it could have staying power.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, while I think the new rules have merit, I would like to see UEFA and FIFA addressing two more pressing issues: corruption within their own ranks and cheating on the field, especially by the Spanish, Portuguese, Italian and South American players. THOSE TWO topics are bringing the game into greater disrepute than wealthy owners throwing their cash around. Which is the greater disgrace, Manchester City spending a ton of money, legally btw, or the decisions of the awarding of the World Cup being bought using a corrupted voting system? WC in Qatar in mid-summer ffs, now that it has been proved that their main man was buying up votes with cash.
Click to expand...


----------



## thetor

What is boring though are all these now rich premier league clubs,who pay far too much for players and often have totally corrupt owners.

Me I'm a Brighton and Hove Albion supporter through thick and thin.........I have met a lot of Man City,Chelsea and Liverpool supporters lately who have never been to an actual game.......what I call synthetic supporters of synthetic teams,you know the ones who have to buy any trophies that they might win.

Apart from Man U,who have the Greatest Manager in the World and have done for 30 years.I am not a Man U supporter but I do appreciate Brilliance and Sir Alex is that.!!!!!

thetor


Toro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't. This is a thread about football. If you want to talk 'soccer', start your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 'soccer' here, and it's boring as hell. All this "beautiful game" nonsense is pure bullshit. Nothing 'beautiful' about some people jogging for two hours, pretending to get knocked down now and then, and maybe - MAYBE - scoring once during the whole time. No wonder the Europeans are always rioting at these 'games,' they've got nothing else to occupy their attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you think soccer is boring.
Click to expand...


----------



## thetor

!!!!!!!!Toro hate to tell you but Man U are $800 mill in debt..thetor


Toro said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Both ManU and Liverpool don't have big debts because of losses incurred at the clubs. They have - or had in Liverpool's case since the club absolved it's debts through the courts - large debts because their owners foisted a huge amount of debt on the clubs to buy them. It wasn't because they were taking on big debts to fund losses to buy players with reckless abandon like ManCity and Chelsea. At the operating level, both Liverpool and ManU generated profits - £30 million and £50 million respectively. Chelsea have yet to make a profit since Roman bought the club, incurring losses of about £300 million in total. ManCity lost something like £100 million last year. ManCity has no debt because the sugar daddy owner eats the losses. The debts at Chelsea are to Roman himself, who will just write them off.
> 
> It is what it is, but the FFP rules came into being precisely because of firms like Chelsea and ManCity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the legend of King Knut the Great? He tried to command the waves to stop breaking on the shore. I think the FFP rules will prove just as effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be.  We'll see.  Money talks.
> 
> But with a Frenchman in charge and Ligue 1 second-rate, it could have staying power.
Click to expand...


----------



## thetor

Yeah its bad the FIFA corruption,but so was the underhand bribery the US used to secure the Olympics in Utah and others...........you must have forgotten Andaluz that you live in a glass house...just saying..thetor


Andaluz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But with a Frenchman in charge and Ligue 1 second-rate, it could have staying power.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, while I think the new rules have merit, I would like to see UEFA and FIFA addressing two more pressing issues: corruption within their own ranks and cheating on the field, especially by the Spanish, Portuguese, Italian and South American players. THOSE TWO topics are bringing the game into greater disrepute than wealthy owners throwing their cash around. Which is the greater disgrace, Manchester City spending a ton of money, legally btw, or the decisions of the awarding of the World Cup being bought using a corrupted voting system? WC in Qatar in mid-summer ffs, now that it has been proved that their main man was buying up votes with cash.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## thetor

I think you all mean Football,Association Football...........you know the original Football,not that pussy padded game played in the US...thetor


----------



## Toro

thetor said:


> !!!!!!!!Toro hate to tell you but Man U are $800 mill in debt..thetor



Since I'm a Liverpool fan, that makes me smile!

But they took on the debt so the Glazers could buy the club.  It was debt free when they bought it.  And, at least until this year, ManU had made money in the transfer market over the past three years.  ManU hadn't invested the proceeds from the sale of Ronaldo until this year.  Same with Liverpool.  Until John Henry took over the club last year, Liverpool had made a net profit in the transfer market over the past three years.  And the operating side of both clubs - net of transfers and interest payments - are very profitable.


----------



## PeteEU

Toro said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!Toro hate to tell you but Man U are $800 mill in debt..thetor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm a Liverpool fan, that makes me smile!
> 
> But they took on the debt so the Glazers could buy the club.  It was debt free when they bought it.  And, at least until this year, ManU had made money in the transfer market over the past three years.  ManU hadn't invested the proceeds from the sale of Ronaldo until this year.  Same with Liverpool.  Until John Henry took over the club last year, Liverpool had made a net profit in the transfer market over the past three years.  And the operating side of both clubs - net of transfers and interest payments - are very profitable.
Click to expand...


Man U is nothing but a credit card for the Glazer family. It is the only profitable bit of their "empire" and has been for years. If it was not for Man U, the Glazers would have been one of the first to go bankrupt in the credit crisis. The Glazer's should never have been allowed to buy the club since their intentions were clear from the start as well as the way they do business... highly dishonest and have ruined a great club. And now they are yet again trying to cash in by floating Man U on the stock exchange.. not in London, but in freaking Singapore. 

As for Liverpool, we shall see. It is too early to see if the new owners are good or bad... it took over a year for the previous owners to show their true colours. 

I have never trusted American owners of European football clubs as they have all pretty much been a disaster so far for the club they own. Their only motive is profit and football comes in last. At least with the Arab owners of Man City, profit comes last and trophies and personal prestige/fun comes first.


----------



## Toro

Thus far, John Henry has been a fabulous owner of Liverpool.  He's been a good owner of the Boston Red Sox.  At the very least, he has restored class and dignity to the club after the embarrassing circus of Hicks and Gillette.  Henry is a different kind of owner than Hicks.


----------



## Andaluz

thetor said:


> What is boring though are all these now rich premier league clubs,who pay far too much for players and often have totally corrupt owners.
> 
> Me I'm a Brighton and Hove Albion supporter through thick and thin.........I have met a lot of Man City,Chelsea and Liverpool supporters lately who have never been to an actual game.......what I call synthetic supporters of synthetic teams,you know the ones who have to buy any trophies that they might win.
> 
> Apart from Man U,who have the Greatest Manager in the World and have done for 30 years.I am not a Man U supporter but I do appreciate Brilliance and Sir Alex is that.!!!!!
> 
> thetor



You'll meet far more United fans who've never been to OT. Yes, Bacon Face is the second or third best manager in English football history, I'd still place Clough and Paisley above him.

City fans, while there might be a few band-wagon jumpers leaping aboard at the moment, have stuck with City through thin and thinner. Thirty thousand attendances for a team in the third division, don't forget. I think that's why the fans of other teams I meet, while hating all this big spending, don't begrudge the City fans their current salad days. 

God forbid City supporters ever start to take success for granted or behave in the graceless and arrogant way United 'fans' have always behaved. If you dropped into a few of the City fan forums after the Community Shield match you would have read many, many Citizens praising the commitment and concentration of the United players; playing to the very end, never sitting back, never admitting defeat. I think our players learned a lot from that narrow defeat.


----------



## Toro

ManCity is looking very, very good.


----------



## Andaluz

thetor said:


> Yeah its bad the FIFA corruption,but so was the underhand bribery the US used to secure the Olympics in Utah and others...........you must have forgotten Andaluz that you live in a glass house...just saying..thetor


What glasshouse is that to which you refer? I'm not aware of Britain or Spain having won a major sporting event through corrupt voting. I could be wrong, of course.

Damn! I was answering you and just missed City's fourth against Spurs. Boy, are our lads looking good?!


----------



## PeteEU

Andaluz said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its bad the FIFA corruption,but so was the underhand bribery the US used to secure the Olympics in Utah and others...........you must have forgotten Andaluz that you live in a glass house...just saying..thetor
> 
> 
> 
> What glasshouse is that to which you refer? I'm not aware of Britain or Spain having won a major sporting event through corrupt voting. I could be wrong, of course.
> 
> Damn! I was answering you and just missed City's fourth against Spurs. Boy, are our lads looking good?!
Click to expand...


not as good as Man U 

Bye bye Arsenal ....


----------



## Andaluz

PeteEU said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its bad the FIFA corruption,but so was the underhand bribery the US used to secure the Olympics in Utah and others...........you must have forgotten Andaluz that you live in a glass house...just saying..thetor
> 
> 
> 
> What glasshouse is that to which you refer? I'm not aware of Britain or Spain having won a major sporting event through corrupt voting. I could be wrong, of course.
> 
> Damn! I was answering you and just missed City's fourth against Spurs. Boy, are our lads looking good?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not as good as Man U
> 
> Bye bye Arsenal ....
Click to expand...


How very you, Pete. I think if you watched both games you'd admit that City winning away 5-1 against Spurs was every bit as good as ManUre's big home win. Edin Dzeko was certainly the best player between the two games. Spurs were bad, but Arsenal were absolutely appalling. Don't forget, United beat Spurs at home last week by only 3-0. 

I'm as happy as happy can be. It looks like the Premiership might be decided by the Manchester derbies. Bring it on!


----------



## Toro

Arsenal are just dreadful.

I have always admired Arsenal, but they are getting ripped to shreds.

In the last 15 EPL matches, they have won 2 and drawn 7.

They will be mid-table unless they dramatically improve.

And Wenger should pay up and get Cahill FFS.


----------



## Andaluz

Toro said:


> Arsenal are just dreadful.
> 
> I have always admired Arsenal, but they are getting ripped to shreds.
> 
> In the last 15 EPL matches, they have won 2 and drawn 7.
> 
> They will be mid-table unless they dramatically improve.
> 
> And Wenger should pay up and get Cahill FFS.



I used to admire Arsenal; I haven't for some time now. They have had a terrible defence for some time and have off-loaded their best players in favour of untried 'prospects'. When those prospects work, Wenger is hailed as a genius, but for every Fabregas there are two or three Chamakhs or Bendtners who are just not good enough for a team aspiring to the title.

Currently they are not even going to manage mid-table. Let's see how they get on against Swansea, Blackburn and Bolton. Anything other than 3 straight wins will confirm my suspicions that they are a busted flush. October 2nd will also be a key date, away at Spurs. A relegation battle so early in the season!


----------



## PeteEU

Andaluz said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What glasshouse is that to which you refer? I'm not aware of Britain or Spain having won a major sporting event through corrupt voting. I could be wrong, of course.
> 
> Damn! I was answering you and just missed City's fourth against Spurs. Boy, are our lads looking good?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not as good as Man U
> 
> Bye bye Arsenal ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very you, Pete. I think if you watched both games you'd admit that City winning away 5-1 against Spurs was every bit as good as ManUre's big home win. Edin Dzeko was certainly the best player between the two games. Spurs were bad, but Arsenal were absolutely appalling. Don't forget, United beat Spurs at home last week by only 3-0.
> 
> I'm as happy as happy can be. It looks like the Premiership might be decided by the Manchester derbies. Bring it on!
Click to expand...


Actually I was commenting on that the Man City result would have been the big news of the day and Match of the Day and deserved so... however an 8-2 between two of the traditional top 4 teams with a hatrick for an Englishman would always be the bigger news story.

But yes, Arsenal were horrible where as Tottenham at least tried to play.


----------



## PeteEU

Toro said:


> Arsenal are just dreadful.
> 
> I have always admired Arsenal, but they are getting ripped to shreds.
> 
> In the last 15 EPL matches, they have won 2 and drawn 7.
> 
> They will be mid-table unless they dramatically improve.
> 
> And Wenger should pay up and get Cahill FFS.



Arsenal are in a rut. Remember they had 8 first team players out either with injury or bans. 

But yes, Wenger needs to SPEND and considering the amount of money he should have, then he should use some of the money to get a quality defender.. well any defender that is over 26 who has experience at the top level. He also needs a playmaker midfielder type, and there are plenty out there.....

but he is getting a new player.. a South Korean talent.. another fucking talent. 

Arsenal's troubles are 100% because of Wenger not wanting to spend.


----------



## Andaluz

PeteEU said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arsenal are just dreadful.
> 
> I have always admired Arsenal, but they are getting ripped to shreds.
> 
> In the last 15 EPL matches, they have won 2 and drawn 7.
> 
> They will be mid-table unless they dramatically improve.
> 
> And Wenger should pay up and get Cahill FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arsenal are in a rut. Remember they had 8 first team players out either with injury or bans.
> 
> But yes, Wenger needs to SPEND and considering the amount of money he should have, then he should use some of the money to get a quality defender.. well any defender that is over 26 who has experience at the top level. He also needs a playmaker midfielder type, and there are plenty out there.....
> 
> but he is getting a new player.. a South Korean talent.. another fucking talent.
> 
> Arsenal's troubles are 100% because of Wenger not wanting to spend.
Click to expand...


Agreed. Cultivating young talent is one thing, and a good thing, but surely secondary to putting out a team that can win matches, not in the future, but in the present. He has funds to spend although the Arsenal wage policy, while appealing to the likes of Kroenke and Platini, makes attracting top talent to the club more difficult. Without top talent you cannot win consistently. It is 80% Wenger's fault, or rather his ego's fault, and 20% the Arsenal board's fault for their stupid wage structure.


----------



## thetor

Clough is no match for the big Alex...we had Clough at Brighton and he was a ffing complete failure .....sorry but say NO to Clough,he was just a big mouth..thetor


Andaluz said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is boring though are all these now rich premier league clubs,who pay far too much for players and often have totally corrupt owners.
> 
> Me I'm a Brighton and Hove Albion supporter through thick and thin.........I have met a lot of Man City,Chelsea and Liverpool supporters lately who have never been to an actual game.......what I call synthetic supporters of synthetic teams,you know the ones who have to buy any trophies that they might win.
> 
> Apart from Man U,who have the Greatest Manager in the World and have done for 30 years.I am not a Man U supporter but I do appreciate Brilliance and Sir Alex is that.!!!!!
> 
> thetor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll meet far more United fans who've never been to OT. Yes, Bacon Face is the second or third best manager in English football history, I'd still place Clough and Paisley above him.
> 
> City fans, while there might be a few band-wagon jumpers leaping aboard at the moment, have stuck with City through thin and thinner. Thirty thousand attendances for a team in the third division, don't forget. I think that's why the fans of other teams I meet, while hating all this big spending, don't begrudge the City fans their current salad days.
> 
> God forbid City supporters ever start to take success for granted or behave in the graceless and arrogant way United 'fans' have always behaved. If you dropped into a few of the City fan forums after the Community Shield match you would have read many, many Citizens praising the commitment and concentration of the United players; playing to the very end, never sitting back, never admitting defeat. I think our players learned a lot from that narrow defeat.
Click to expand...


----------



## L.K.Eder

haha, trabzonspor wins 1-0 in guiseppe meazza


----------



## Andaluz

thetor said:


> Clough is no match for the big Alex...we had Clough at Brighton and he was a ffing complete failure .....sorry but say NO to Clough,he was just a big mouth..thetor



Well, Clough achieved what he achieved (2 European Cups, 2 League Championships, 4 League Cups and European Super Cup) with virtually zero funds, whereas Ferguson has been consistently one of the biggest-spending managers in English football history. True, Clough did not achieve much with Brighton, but then, neither has anyone else. Ever.


----------



## Toro

Arsenal loses again.


----------



## bill5

What does this have to do with politics??  In case you hadn't heard, every thread here is supposed to digress into some ridiculous political catfight wingnut BS.  At least that's my impression based on what I've seen.  So let's begin:

Obama sucks!

No wait Bush sucks!

No wait both!

The left sucks! The right sucks! blah de blah de blah!!!!





etc etc


----------



## L.K.Eder

Andaluz said:


> Oh, and just a quick note. I want to wish good luck to Granada CF for their first Primera División fixture in many, many years. Granada is my local team and everyone here is very excited and very nervous about the coming season. ¡Vamos El Graná! A home tie against also-promoted Betis is as good an intro to the top flight as you could wish. I hope it's successful!



they just won against the yellow submarine, but i am sure that you know that already


----------



## PeteEU

L.K.Eder said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just a quick note. I want to wish good luck to Granada CF for their first Primera División fixture in many, many years. Granada is my local team and everyone here is very excited and very nervous about the coming season. ¡Vamos El Graná! A home tie against also-promoted Betis is as good an intro to the top flight as you could wish. I hope it's successful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they just won against the yellow submarine, but i am sure that you know that already
Click to expand...


And Real Madrid lost to Levante... a team they beat 8-0 last time

Crybaby Murinho is blaming everyone including his own players...hahahah. 

Malaga and Barcalona won, and Valencia top the table. 

And Man City threw away a 2-0 lead to a fighting Fulham. Chealski lost to Man United and Arsenal lost yet again. Liverpool had a reallly bad day at the office and kudos to Tottenham for some nice football.


----------



## Andaluz

Are Barcelona starting to look bored with themselves? I watched the Valencia - Barca game last night and thought the Azulgrana looked uninterested for all but the last 15 minutes. Valencia looked really good, very committed and were the better side. Also interesting to note, Betis and Levante doing so well. Shame about Granada.


----------



## Toro

PeteEU said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just a quick note. I want to wish good luck to Granada CF for their first Primera División fixture in many, many years. Granada is my local team and everyone here is very excited and very nervous about the coming season. ¡Vamos El Graná! A home tie against also-promoted Betis is as good an intro to the top flight as you could wish. I hope it's successful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they just won against the yellow submarine, but i am sure that you know that already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Real Madrid lost to Levante... a team they beat 8-0 last time
> 
> Crybaby Murinho is blaming everyone including his own players...hahahah.
> 
> Malaga and Barcalona won, and Valencia top the table.
> 
> And Man City threw away a 2-0 lead to a fighting Fulham. Chealski lost to Man United and Arsenal lost yet again. Liverpool had a reallly bad day at the office and kudos to Tottenham for some nice football.
Click to expand...


Mourinho is a tool


----------



## theliq

Poor Toro,maybe in another lifetime


Toro said:


> My predictions for the Premiership this season;
> 
> 1.  Liverpool FC
> 2.  ????????
> 
> ...
> 
> 20.  Manchester United.
> 
> YNWA!


----------



## theliq

All these premadonnas are paid too much


Andaluz said:


> Are Barcelona starting to look bored with themselves? I watched the Valencia - Barca game last night and thought the Azulgrana looked uninterested for all but the last 15 minutes. Valencia looked really good, very committed and were the better side. Also interesting to note, Betis and Levante doing so well. Shame about Granada.


----------



## theliq

Well Andaluz the Americans only invented Baseball after they played CRICKET,but during the American Civil War both sides found that Cricket took too long to get a result,thus invented Baseball which is only a version of the ENGLISH game of ROUNDERS,you need to brush up on your history.

As for Grid Iron,its a Pussies game all that padding,you should try Rugby or the world toughest and MOST skillful game...AUSTRALIAN RULES FOOTBALL.

I'm sure Basketball was around before Americans played it,SO AMERICA REALLY INVENTED NOTHING. When I think about it.





ginscpy said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> England proper just simply doesn't have the athletes.
> 
> They don't play basketball, they don't play baseball, they don't play American football, they don't play ice hockey- they are really out of the loop not playing sports most of the rest of the world plays. - they haven't had a male tennis player win Wimbledon since the 1930s, they don't do well in the Summer or Winter Olympcs - not even in golf (N.Ireland gets all the glory there.)
> 
> And England -by itself - isn't that great in soccer either.
> 
> Don't follow cricket or rugby - does England do well in those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very US-centric view on the world of sport. You could say the same of the US and it's non-participation in several of the most popular sports on the planet - cricket is played by far more nations than is baseball. Formula One racing has a greater reach and audience (by far) than any US form of motor racing. Rugby is more widely played than ice hockey, and please don't try to compare the world's most popular sport with American Football, that's like comparing Shakespeare with Peanuts. Check this out.
> 
> Great Britain was fourth in the 2008 summer Olympics medal table ahead of Germany, Japan, France and Italy all of whom have bigger populations. If you adjust the figures for population size, GB came second to Australia. True, they don't perform well at the winter games, but that's because the UK gets snow for about one week a year and has no ski resorts, no sled-runs, few ice rinks and doesn't play ice hockey. Brazil doesn't do too well at the winter olympics either.
> 
> As for football, the league played in England is the most successful football league in the world in terms of audience and income. The English national team is much less successful. I think I covered that in my earlier post.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, currently the top two golfers in the world by the Official World Ranking System are English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brits can't stand to play sports that were developed by Americans - basketball, baseball and American football.
> 
> Thats why they don't play them.
> 
> BTW - the top 2 ranked golfers in the world are from Northern Ireland- not England.
> 
> America took up a sport the rest of the world plays - soccer.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

theliq said:


> Poor Toro,maybe in another lifetime
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions for the Premiership this season;
> 
> 1.  Liverpool FC
> 2.  ????????
> 
> ...
> 
> 20.  Manchester United.
> 
> YNWA!
Click to expand...


It will happen!  It will!  It will!


----------



## Toro

theliq said:


> Well Andaluz the Americans only invented Baseball after they played CRICKET,but during the American Civil War both sides found that Cricket took too long to get a result,thus invented Baseball which is only a version of the ENGLISH game of ROUNDERS,you need to brush up on your history.
> 
> As for Grid Iron,its a Pussies game all that padding,you should try Rugby or the world toughest and MOST skillful game...AUSTRALIAN RULES FOOTBALL.
> 
> I'm sure Basketball was around before Americans played it,SO AMERICA REALLY INVENTED NOTHING. When I think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very US-centric view on the world of sport. You could say the same of the US and it's non-participation in several of the most popular sports on the planet - cricket is played by far more nations than is baseball. Formula One racing has a greater reach and audience (by far) than any US form of motor racing. Rugby is more widely played than ice hockey, and please don't try to compare the world's most popular sport with American Football, that's like comparing Shakespeare with Peanuts. Check this out.
> 
> Great Britain was fourth in the 2008 summer Olympics medal table ahead of Germany, Japan, France and Italy all of whom have bigger populations. If you adjust the figures for population size, GB came second to Australia. True, they don't perform well at the winter games, but that's because the UK gets snow for about one week a year and has no ski resorts, no sled-runs, few ice rinks and doesn't play ice hockey. Brazil doesn't do too well at the winter olympics either.
> 
> As for football, the league played in England is the most successful football league in the world in terms of audience and income. The English national team is much less successful. I think I covered that in my earlier post.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, currently the top two golfers in the world by the Official World Ranking System are English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brits can't stand to play sports that were developed by Americans - basketball, baseball and American football.
> 
> Thats why they don't play them.
> 
> BTW - the top 2 ranked golfers in the world are from Northern Ireland- not England.
> 
> America took up a sport the rest of the world plays - soccer.......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Never mind the borish Americans slagging others' sports. Basketball was invented by a Canadian in Springfield Massachusetts. Football is a more violent sport than rugby. Nobody cares about Aussie Rules. That's what happens when you live on the other side of the planet!


----------



## theliq

O but Toro Australian Rules,Rules OK.........for sheer athleticism,there is no finer game..you should check it out.
Toro is it true of that fine Native Canadian game lacrosse,which Australia too play so well...that when there is the equivilent of a world cup(different countries playing in the same tournament)that a Native Canadian team is also included????????????I'm sure I've read this some where.

Liverpool NO WAY,last night they only managed to beat my team Brighton and Hove Albion 2v1 in the Carling League Cup.

Methinks that they will finish 5th this year which isn't bad,as for Arsenal,I think its time for a New Manager....Arsne is looking very drained at the moment.just saying


Toro said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Andaluz the Americans only invented Baseball after they played CRICKET,but during the American Civil War both sides found that Cricket took too long to get a result,thus invented Baseball which is only a version of the ENGLISH game of ROUNDERS,you need to brush up on your history.
> 
> As for Grid Iron,its a Pussies game all that padding,you should try Rugby or the world toughest and MOST skillful game...AUSTRALIAN RULES FOOTBALL.
> 
> I'm sure Basketball was around before Americans played it,SO AMERICA REALLY INVENTED NOTHING. When I think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits can't stand to play sports that were developed by Americans - basketball, baseball and American football.
> 
> Thats why they don't play them.
> 
> BTW - the top 2 ranked golfers in the world are from Northern Ireland- not England.
> 
> America took up a sport the rest of the world plays - soccer.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind the borish Americans slagging others' sports. Basketball was invented by a Canadian in Springfield Massachusetts. Football is a more violent sport than rugby. Nobody cares about Aussie Rules. That's what happens when you live on the other side of the planet!
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

Liverpool will finish 4th. 




I mean, 1st!


----------



## PeteEU

Andaluz said:


> Are Barcelona starting to look bored with themselves? I watched the Valencia - Barca game last night and thought the Azulgrana looked uninterested for all but the last 15 minutes. Valencia looked really good, very committed and were the better side. Also interesting to note, Betis and Levante doing so well. Shame about Granada.



No dont think it is "bored with themselves". Valencia played very well yesterday and deserve all the credit of that. As I have stated elsewhere, Valencia are a team this season with no big stars (unlike with Mata and Villa) and it shows. Add to that the self destruct of Real Madrid and what I talk about below, and Valencia along with Malaga can press the top two for a long period this season. 

On top of that Barca is a phase where things that usually dont go wrong, go wrong. They have scored more own goals than the opposition has been able to score.. basically the usual Barca luck is on the fritz.


----------



## Andaluz

I hope Toro, Liq and Pete are now revising their opinions of the likely winners of this season's EPL. My beautiful Blue boys have now gained 25 of a possible 28 points, scored 45 goals in the last 15 games and humiliated last season's champions. Are you guys now taking City seriously?

As for Spain, what a start to the season. As you almost pointed out Pete, the team of the season does indeed come from Valencia, but it's not Valencia CF, but lowly, cash-poor Levante leading Real and Barcelona. Of course they won't win the BBVA, but what a start!


----------



## Toro

I thought Man City was the best side in England after they demolished Tottenham.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> I thought Man City was the best side in England after they demolished Tottenham.



they pretty much choked or were choked against bayern, haha


----------



## Andaluz

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Man City was the best side in England after they demolished Tottenham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they pretty much choked or were choked against bayern, haha
Click to expand...


I think the word 'choke' is probably accurate. It is our first appearance in the CL and the level is very different, much higher than domestic leagues and we need to adapt and become familiar with that step up. City's still a new team and is improving and gelling game after game. A team that can beat the CL runners-up 1-6 away can certainly give Bayern a better game in Manchester. Bayern do look VERY good this season though.


----------



## PeteEU

Andaluz said:


> I hope Toro, Liq and Pete are now revising their opinions of the likely winners of this season's EPL. My beautiful Blue boys have now gained 25 of a possible 28 points, scored 45 goals in the last 15 games and humiliated last season's champions. Are you guys now taking City seriously?



I have always taken (the last few years) City seriously simply because of the money to buy top players, but what City has lacked the last few years, is pretty much what they have now. They have a team that play together and for each other.. even Ballotelli is much more a team player now. But the true test of a good side is consistency over time and every big team has a down period during the season at some point. So for City to win this season they need to be as consistent as they have been so far, limit the stupid point losses and hope their down period is very short. That is pretty much how Man U and Chealski have won the championship the last decade. 

Only issue City need to resolve is the Tevez clusterfuck and they need to resolve it fast, else it will end up being another Adebayor problem causing conflict in the team. 



> As for Spain, what a start to the season. As you almost pointed out Pete, the team of the season does indeed come from Valencia, but it's not Valencia CF, but lowly, cash-poor Levante leading Real and Barcelona. Of course they won't win the BBVA, but what a start!



Yes they have had a great start for Levante. Real Madrid are looking strong as hell and Barcelona have shown a tad weakness. Malaga is hot and cold, but the potential is there, and never count out Valencia and A. Madrid. 

The real question about the two teams is how their two top stars hold up. Both are very dependent on them and if they get injured then things can change fast. However in my biased opinion Real Madrid are far more dependent on Ronaldo to score goals, than Barca is on Messi to score goals. When Ronaldo scores goals it is more than often solo efforts, where as Messi scores goals based on team play.. but we are talking marginally here. 

Plus the talent on the bench for Real Madrid is non existent (there real talent has been put out on loan), where as for Barca they have a lot of talent. Both teams are very small considering all the games the have to play. So all this might mean a much tighter race than normal in Spain... but we shall see.


----------



## PeteEU

Andaluz said:


> Bayern do look VERY good this season though.



Give it time...The drama club always self destructs at some point.


----------



## L.K.Eder

PeteEU said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bayern do look VERY good this season though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time...The drama club always self destructs at some point.
Click to expand...



you sound like a german anti-bayern supporter.


i did not know that the "drama club" image existed beyond the german yellow press.


----------



## PeteEU

L.K.Eder said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bayern do look VERY good this season though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time...The drama club always self destructs at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like a german anti-bayern supporter.
> 
> 
> i did not know that the "drama club" image existed beyond the german yellow press.
Click to expand...


I could care less about Bayern.. they got rid of the player I hated there, so not a problem any more.

But Bayern are a club full of internal drama, especially when things are not going as they should. Right now it is going okay, but as soon as they have a dip in form, then the drama will return.


----------



## Andaluz

PeteEU said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time...The drama club always self destructs at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like a german anti-bayern supporter.
> 
> 
> i did not know that the "drama club" image existed beyond the german yellow press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less about Bayern.. they got rid of the player I hated there, so not a problem any more.
> 
> But Bayern are a club full of internal drama, especially when things are not going as they should. Right now it is going okay, but as soon as they have a dip in form, then the drama will return.
Click to expand...


I hadn't heard the 'drama club' epithet before. Why are they called that? And Pete, who was this player that you so hated?

Back to Spain, I still think it will be a two-horse race this season, and probably closer than ever, but I would expect Málaga to begin to gel and play more consistently and for Valencia to maintain their position, possibly improving to finish 3rd. I do discount Atlético. They do okay in cup competitions but have no consistency whatever in the league. They haven't made 3rd place in the liga in 11 years and they don't look like doing so any time soon. I think they'll end up in mid-table obscurity, as they did last season and the season before.

The big question mark team for me this season is Villareal. They look awful at the moment but that's because they have such a terrible injury crisis going on and don't have the resources to maintain a strong enough reserve squad. When the players who are being so missed return, you might see a scary climb up the clasificación.


----------



## ekrem

After 7 months of injury, Nuri Sahin gave his debut for Real Madrid
He plays with Zidane's 5.
He was substituted into game when score was already 6:1 for Real, and it was no big performance of him.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej2eTcxtqlo]Nuri Sahin vs Osasuna - Home (11-12) by Yan Gama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ekrem

There's now a German connection in Real with 4 players from Bundesliga.
There's only 1 place alongside Alonso in Central-Midfield and Nuri will compete for that place against Khedira who is German International player. Nuri is the better player, but Khedira is stronger in defensive play.
The others are Altintop who was only signed as backup from Bayern Munich and Bundes-Mesut 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdFzPZoVMq4]Mesut Özil Traumtor vs. Belgien (HD) 1-0 [Deutschland 3-1 Belgien] - YouTube[/ame]


Khedira-Altintop-Sahin-Mesut


----------



## PeteEU

Andaluz said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like a german anti-bayern supporter.
> 
> 
> i did not know that the "drama club" image existed beyond the german yellow press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about Bayern.. they got rid of the player I hated there, so not a problem any more.
> 
> But Bayern are a club full of internal drama, especially when things are not going as they should. Right now it is going okay, but as soon as they have a dip in form, then the drama will return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hadn't heard the 'drama club' epithet before. Why are they called that? And Pete, who was this player that you so hated?
Click to expand...


There was a few, but Kahn and Ballack were the top two. And Beckenbauer was arrogant as President.



> Back to Spain, I still think it will be a two-horse race this season, and probably closer than ever, but I would expect Málaga to begin to gel and play more consistently and for Valencia to maintain their position, possibly improving to finish 3rd. I do discount Atlético. They do okay in cup competitions but have no consistency whatever in the league. They haven't made 3rd place in the liga in 11 years and they don't look like doing so any time soon. I think they'll end up in mid-table obscurity, as they did last season and the season before.



We shall see.. Malaga are quite inconsistent. Madrid are on fire for now, but very very dependent on Ronaldo scoring their goals and doing the assists, and Barca got a bit lucky this weekend against Bilbao.... was more a waterpolo game than a football game. 

Still dont count out A. Madrid or Sevilla.



> The big question mark team for me this season is Villareal. They look awful at the moment but that's because they have such a terrible injury crisis going on and don't have the resources to maintain a strong enough reserve squad. When the players who are being so missed return, you might see a scary climb up the clasificación.



Agree, but depends if their moral has not been utterly destroyed before that.


----------



## L.K.Eder

of course i have to check in now.

bayern has clinched the division and the first place.

they can now decide to send mansour city into the much maligned uefa cup, or let them join them.

i don't even know what the current name for that competition for losers is right now.


----------



## Emir

Was going to make a thread for soccer, but decided to bump this one instead.

Looks like Manchester United is running away with the EPL. At this point I'm just hoping Arsenal and Chelsea are both kept out of the top four, to punish Wenger for trading Van Persie and Chelsea owners/fans for being ridiculous. Man U, Man City, Tottenham, Everton would be an interesting top 4.


----------



## theliq

Emir said:


> Was going to make a thread for soccer, but decided to bump this one instead.
> 
> Looks like Manchester United is running away with the EPL. At this point I'm just hoping Arsenal and Chelsea are both kept out of the top four, to punish Wenger for trading Van Persie and Chelsea owners/fans for being ridiculous. Man U, Man City, Tottenham, Everton would be an interesting top 4.



Who gives a Fcuk,I am only interested in Brighton and Hove Albion,like all lower league supporters,we are the real deal.........as for the Premier fair weather supporters.....get stuffed(except,Man U,Wigan,Reading,Stoke,WBA,West Ham,Norwich,Southampton and QPR).

"We're the team from Brighton,Hove by jove thats Us,
  We're always fair and never swear but now it's hit or bust,
   So shout you fans let's hear you roar,cos' we are going up and we'll win the Cup,
    for the Albion by the shore"..........BIG UP BRIGHTON.

As sung by the Albion supporters after the home game at the Goldstone,after defeating Darlington 3v1 in 1964/65 season,Brighton won the 4th Div Championship by one point with Millwall a close second.

Big up to all the Non Premier SUPPORTERS......the real supporters


----------



## theliq

ekrem said:


> There's now a German connection in Real with 4 players from Bundesliga.
> There's only 1 place alongside Alonso in Central-Midfield and Nuri will compete for that place against Khedira who is German International player. Nuri is the better player, but Khedira is stronger in defensive play.
> The others are Altintop who was only signed as backup from Bayern Munich and Bundes-Mesut
> 
> 
> Mesut Özil Traumtor vs. Belgien (HD) 1-0 [Deutschland 3-1 Belgien] - YouTube
> 
> 
> Khedira-Altintop-Sahin-Mesut



Ozil's "GOAL" was deflected.....NO BIG DEAL..Grow Up.theliq


----------



## Emir

theliq said:


> Emir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to make a thread for soccer, but decided to bump this one instead.
> 
> Looks like Manchester United is running away with the EPL. At this point I'm just hoping Arsenal and Chelsea are both kept out of the top four, to punish Wenger for trading Van Persie and Chelsea owners/fans for being ridiculous. Man U, Man City, Tottenham, Everton would be an interesting top 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a Fcuk,I am only interested in Brighton and Hove Albion,like all lower league supporters,we are the real deal.........as for the Premier fair weather supporters.....get stuffed(except,Man U,Wigan,Reading,Stoke,WBA,West Ham,Norwich,Southampton and QPR).
> 
> "We're the team from Brighton,Hove by jove thats Us,
> We're always fair and never swear but now it's hit or bust,
> So shout you fans let's hear you roar,cos' we are going up and we'll win the Cup,
> for the Albion by the shore"..........BIG UP BRIGHTON.
> 
> As sung by the Albion supporters after the home game at the Goldstone,after defeating Darlington 3v1 in 1964/65 season,Brighton won the 4th Div Championship by one point with Millwall a close second.
> 
> Big up to all the Non Premier SUPPORTERS......the real supporters
Click to expand...


Haha. Well I'm not British, so I think I'm allowed to root for a spectacle.


----------



## blackcherry

theliq said:


> Emir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a Fcuk,I am only interested in Brighton and Hove Albion,like all lower league supporters,we are the real deal.........as for the Premier fair weather supporters.....get stuffed(except,Man U,Wigan,Reading,Stoke,WBA,West Ham,Norwich,Southampton and QPR).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small world .I live there and have supported them for ??  , even when I have lived  / worked hundreds of miles away .
> Gus Poyet is very ambitious and will be gone in the next few months , imo , and  we will not get promotion this year .
> However , these have  been good times since the Amex  Stadium was opened and I just hope they continue .
> 
> 
> Not impressed with your Avatar . Most absurd Seagull I have ever seen .
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

blackcherry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a Fcuk,I am only interested in Brighton and Hove Albion,like all lower league supporters,we are the real deal.........as for the Premier fair weather supporters.....get stuffed(except,Man U,Wigan,Reading,Stoke,WBA,West Ham,Norwich,Southampton and QPR).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small world .I live there and have supported them for ??  , even when I have lived  / worked hundreds of miles away .
> Gus Poyet is very ambitious and will be gone in the next few months , imo , and  we will not get promotion this year .
> However , these have  been good times since the Amex  Stadium was opened and I just hope they continue .
> 
> You seem very negative re Poyet leaving.....I don't reckon he will,unless to Chelsea,but surely that won't happen,mind you the Mad Russian is capable of anything.
> 
> They could well make the play offs then anything can happen..........you maybe eating your words come May, Black Cherry.....but all said and done my friend
> UP THE ALBION
> 
> 
> Not impressed with your Avatar . Most absurd Seagull I have ever seen .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EXCUSE ME,SEE ABOVE FOR MY COMMENT.......KOALA AIN'T A SEAGULL AND A GULL AIN'T A DOLPHIN(Brightons Original Nic-NAME) but he's cute.
Click to expand...


----------



## blackcherry

theliq said:


> You seem very negative re Poyet leaving.....I don't reckon he will,unless to Chelsea,but surely that won't happen,mind you the Mad Russian is capable of anything.
> 
> They could well make the play offs then anything can happen..........you maybe eating your words come May, Black Cherry.....but all said and done my friend
> UP THE ALBION
> 
> 
> Not impressed with your Avatar . Most absurd Seagull I have ever seen .



EXCUSE ME,SEE ABOVE FOR MY COMMENT.......KOALA AIN'T A SEAGULL AND A GULL AIN'T A DOLPHIN(Brightons Original Nic-NAME) but he's cute.[/QUOTE]

Mister Poyet can't get to job interviews fast enough ,  though it was no surprise when he turned down Reading last week . A very ambitious man . Tremendous improvement for us but he has yet to achieve anything concrete . 
Our remaining fixtures are difficult  , with Forest , Middlesborough and Leeds away ,  plus some competitive home fixtures -- like Leicester and Blackpool .
I think Cardiff and Watford are better than the rest ,  but I doubt any of this year's league contenders are good enough to stay in the Premier without very significant strengthening . 
Not negative . Just objective and imho .
I have never heard of the Koala Sea Gull variety .


----------



## thetor

PeteEU said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bayern do look VERY good this season though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time...The drama club always self destructs at some point.
Click to expand...


O yeah....Munchen 4 - 0 Barcator


----------



## thetor

blackcherry said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very negative re Poyet leaving.....I don't reckon he will,unless to Chelsea,but surely that won't happen,mind you the Mad Russian is capable of anything.
> 
> They could well make the play offs then anything can happen..........you maybe eating your words come May, Black Cherry.....but all said and done my friend
> UP THE ALBION
> 
> 
> Not impressed with your Avatar . Most absurd Seagull I have ever seen .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCUSE ME,SEE ABOVE FOR MY COMMENT.......KOALA AIN'T A SEAGULL AND A GULL AIN'T A DOLPHIN(Brightons Original Nic-NAME) but he's cute.
Click to expand...


Mister Poyet can't get to job interviews fast enough ,  though it was no surprise when he turned down Reading last week . A very ambitious man . Tremendous improvement for us but he has yet to achieve anything concrete . 
Our remaining fixtures are difficult  , with Forest , Middlesborough and Leeds away ,  plus some competitive home fixtures -- like Leicester and Blackpool .
I think Cardiff and Watford are better than the rest ,  but I doubt any of this year's league contenders are good enough to stay in the Premier without very significant strengthening . 
Not negative . Just objective and imho .
I have never heard of the Koala Sea Gull variety .[/QUOTE]

HaHa.....drew Forest,drew Leicester,beat Boro and thrashed Blackcherry er Blackpooltor


----------



## L.K.Eder

l o l

BBC Sport - Champions League final: Borussia Dortmund v Bayern Munich


----------



## Toro

What a great match.

Dortmund could have ended it in the first 20 minutes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Damn. I was starting to wonder if this thread existed. It's been two months since someone posted. As I dug, I wondered if I had just made this thread up in my mind.

Premier League Transfer Talk - Telegraph


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Been watching more now that the games are live on NBC sports networks.


----------



## Papageorgio

I was reading the the most expensive sports franchise is Real Madrid, followed by Manchester United. Both are worth over $3 billion. The next closest is the Dallas Cowboys at $2 billion.

On the world scale, soccer is probably number one and basketball is number two. 

I used to watch NASL growing up, I'm starting to get back into it.


----------



## Toro

Man U lol


YNWA


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> I was reading the the most expensive sports franchise is Real Madrid, followed by Manchester United. Both are worth over $3 billion. The next closest is the Dallas Cowboys at $2 billion.
> 
> On the world scale, soccer is probably number one and basketball is number two.
> 
> I used to watch NASL growing up, I'm starting to get back into it.



I'm pretty sure that the NFL is beating the NBA actually. That's where I'd invest. With good management, you have a greater shot at winning a Super Bowl too. The NBA is more about their super teams.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Soccer is much bigger on a global scale than any other sport. Still, it's hard to believe what some of these guys are getting paid.


----------

